
Java Cloud Development - neodem
I&#x27;ve been really itching to move my Java development environment to the cloud. I&#x27;m super tired of having multiple computers&#x2F;laptops with multiple local envs, and carrying a laptop to and from work.<p>What I&#x27;d like is to just have this all on a cloud host. I&#x27;ve been experimenting with running on an aws ec2 instance (with VNC) but its not going well (super slow). I&#x27;ve also seen cool setups for javascript, but nothing for java..<p>Do any of you do this? Any thoughts or ideas?<p>Thanx!
======
QuinnyPig
Amazon WorkSpaces offer way faster screen sharing; give that a shot?

